# deer hunting gone bad



## Tank316 (Nov 22, 2004)

this is 30 miles from where i live!!!!!
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6551094/


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 22, 2004)

damn all that cheese must make ya'll crazy or something.


----------



## perfectbody (Nov 22, 2004)

Should it be the death penalty for that suspect if found guilty?????


----------



## John H. (Nov 22, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> this is 30 miles from where i live!!!!!
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6551094/



Hi Tank,

This could also happen with some people at a football game or baseball.... 

People are going nuts over stupid things. Probably because their personal lives are so shallow and lacking. 

A sport or a game is supposed to be ENJOYED, APPRECIATED, UNDERSTOOD by all  - whether you bag a big prize or not or win or lose a game. People are getting the perception that the "ONLY" way is "winning ALL the time" and "ME getting the trophy and no one else no matter what" - at "all costs". 

Seems like people everywhere are going crazy and/or driving themselves nuts over radiculous things...

When hunting myself, if I do not get what I am after I say so what - I'll try again some other time but I ENJOYED  the time I had to hunt. If I loose a game I am playing in so what, the next time I might be better. Success is not supposed to BE ALL THE TIME because what meaning would success have then if you did not loose from time to time and win from time to time...  Same applies to good weather: nice days are nice only because we experience days that are not so nice. There is variety in ALL things FOR DAMN GOOD REASONS.

Take Care, John H.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 22, 2004)

I can't say what I want to say...................


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 22, 2004)

perfectbody said:
			
		

> Should it be the death penalty for that suspect if found guilty?????


He could run for President in Singapoor.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I can't say what I want to say...................


I hear ya.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 22, 2004)

well it gets worse, i knew the man and son, they had been contractors[concrete], i knew them all to well....i'm speechless


----------



## ZECH (Nov 22, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> well it gets worse, i knew the man and son, they had been contractors[concrete], i knew them all to well....i'm speechless


Again I can't comment.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 22, 2004)

A good friend of mine back in the 80's was a Vietnam vet. I know what he would say though.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 22, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> well it gets worse, i knew the man and son, they had been contractors[concrete], i knew them all to well....i'm speechless


Sorry to hear that, I read the coward also killed a female.
Kill the bastard.


----------



## perfectbody (Nov 22, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> He could run for President in Singapoor.


My position is in Singapore. That is all ...I am not Asian.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 22, 2004)

perfectbody said:
			
		

> My position is in Singapore. That is all ...I am not Asian.


Who cares.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2004)

there is a question of mental illness I heard? this is just plain fucked up. it's too bad one of the other hunters didn't take his ass out at the start of it.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 22, 2004)

The Deer Hunter, Vietnamese man; strange.


----------



## Chain Link (Nov 22, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> The Deer Hunter, Vietnamese man; strange.


Now hold on just a second, dont go stereotyping hunters! You have no proof he was hunting deer. Do you have photos of him with a deer? Testimonies that he said he was hunting deer? 
The awnser is: No.
In fact, the ONLY thing he shot were people. Which proves that not only was he NOT hunting deer, but he was, in fact, hunting cats and dogs.

BTW, I didnt read the link; I read this late last night on another forum. I had a problem with the line,"one of the victims, was a wo


----------



## maniclion (Nov 22, 2004)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> Now hold on just a second, dont go stereotyping hunters! You have no proof he was hunting deer. Do you have photos of him with a deer? Testimonies that he said he was hunting deer?
> The awnser is: No.
> In fact, the ONLY thing he shot were people. Which proves that not only was he NOT hunting deer, but he was, in fact, hunting cats and dogs.
> 
> BTW, I didnt read the link; I read this late last night on another forum. I had a problem with the line,"one of the victims, was a wo


I'm not stereotyping anyone just that the story conjured up strange connections in my mind with a movie. The story say's they were fighting over a tree stand used to hunt deer.

I have an uncle who was shot twice on two seperate occassions while hunting, both were under the same circumstances; he was sitting against a tree and was raisng his arm to his face for whatever reason, another hunter saw his elbow come up and shot him in the arm thinking it was the head of a deer going up and down eating, both times by different hunters.  That's why it was always a rule for us to use a stand after that because putiing yourself on the field puts yourself in the line of fire.

On a side note a little humor:


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 22, 2004)

*They have all the fun*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 22, 2004)

Damn, even Deers are queers


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 22, 2004)

You caaaiiint trust them there veatnamease fellers nohow noway atall.

It is not likely these were his first victims either.  He went on a rampage and will hopefully get to die for his efforts.  Really man it is not about his origin ... the asscrack was just plain whaked in the head.  If he was black somenoe would have found a way to use that race card too.  

Now if he was *Russian* ... that would be cause to ban all Russians from this board IMHO.  Personally I believe them Russkies sould all be tagged or tatoed or something so we can tell them apart from normal people.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 22, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Now if he was *Russian* ... that would be cause to ban all Russians from this board IMHO.  Personally I believe them Russkies sould all be tagged or tatoed or something so we can tell them apart from normal people.


1) 
2) Some of us are already tattooed, and plan on another one this Feb.   


3) Tatu -


----------



## maniclion (Nov 22, 2004)

Having grown up in Texas I could see some rednecks out hunting and seeing a Vietnamese guy with a gun in a tree they'd yell "Look at the gook up in the tree, Vietnam flashback, Vietnam flashback."  Which if he was already unstable would set off a bomb in his head and he'd probably start shooting anything that moves.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 22, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> 1)
> 2) Some of us are already tattooed, and plan on another one this Feb.
> 
> 
> 3) Tatu -


 

*Mrs. Mirkin's tat would be????*


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 22, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> *Mrs. Mirkin's tat would be????*


Mrs. Mirkin hates tats, but Mr. Mirkin loves hot, lesbo Russian music groups!


----------



## LAM (Nov 22, 2004)

perfectbody said:
			
		

> Should it be the death penalty for that suspect if found guilty?????



I don't think they have the dealth penalty in WI...

definetly a tragedy.  I can't believe that there was only 1 gun with all those people...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 22, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> I don't think they have the dealth penalty in WI...
> 
> definetly a tragedy. I can't believe that there was only 1 gun with all those people...


I was thinking that too Lam ... why only one gun?  Not a contributing factor to the crime by any manor of thought, just a oddity.  

There was a post a few months ago from a member having troubles with illegal mexicans crossing his land here in Texas.  Most of these illegals were drug runners that would shoot first and care less later.  He was told by his local shariff to shoot first and ask no questions later ... it was presented as a mater of self defense.  Not sure I could do that ...


----------



## Chain Link (Nov 22, 2004)

OMG , well; first off, 
manic- I was j/k about stereotyping.. I was accusing you of stereotyping hunters while stereotyping Vietnamese for eating dogs and cats   
But, when you said


> The story say's they were fighting over a tree stand used to hunt deer.


 I had to   and actually read the story. I read this yesterday from a different source, which was MUCH more informative.. Despite both sources going out of their way to demonize guns, the quality of this report paints an ENTIRELY different picture from the MSNBC report.



> http://www.kansascity.com/mld/kansascity/news/nation/10242392.htm?1c
> 
> Hunting dispute leaves 5 dead, 3 seriously injured
> 
> ...


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 22, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> there is a question of mental illness I heard? this is just plain fucked up. it's too bad one of the other hunters didn't take his ass out at the start of it.


http://www.weau.com/home/headlines/1211171.html
trouble maker, go figure


----------



## cman (Nov 22, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


your the one in the middle


----------



## cman (Nov 22, 2004)

Danm oriental truck driving army b****rd's


----------



## cman (Nov 22, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> I don't think they have the dealth penalty in WI...
> 
> definetly a tragedy. I can't believe that there was only 1 gun with all those people...


I thought living in Wisconsin was the death penalty?


----------



## LAM (Nov 22, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> http://www.weau.com/home/headlines/1211171.html
> trouble maker, go figure



just because he has a record does not neccessarily mean he is a trouble maker.  the DA will overcharged all the time just so if they plea they will still get into a decent amount of trouble.  and god help you if you get into any kind of trouble in a predominatly white area if you are not white...

back in high school they charged my buddy and I with attempted murder when my buddy shot a girl in the face (by accident) with my Crossman 766 bb-gun...


----------



## cman (Nov 22, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> just because he has a record does not neccessarily mean he is a trouble maker. the DA will overcharged all the time just so if they plea they will still get into a decent amount of trouble. and god help you if you get into any kind of trouble in a predominatly white area if you are not white...
> 
> back in high school they charged my buddy and I with attempted murder when my buddy shot a girl in the face (by accident) with my Crossman 766 bb-gun...


God help ya if your white just being in a predominatly black area.


----------



## LAM (Nov 22, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> God help ya if your white just being in a predominatly black area.



I've been in black neighborhoods in philly where I got weird looks because I wasn't "black enough"...


----------



## cman (Nov 22, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> I've been in black neighborhoods in philly where I got weird looks because I wasn't "black enough"...


Isnt that a shame. I was on a trolly in san diego, found myself to be the only honkee on board. knew it would be a bad night.
two guys jumped me right in front of a trolly full of people. I beat the daylights out of the only one i could get my hands on and his pal was just pumpin em into the left side of my face. I finnaly let his pal go and started moving towards the other guy. couldnt take one more broad sided punch. just then an elderly man stood up and knocked the other guy out the door.
Sure It wouldnt be good to be the only black guy in some ereas too.
people can be idiots when it comes to color.
never could understand that.


----------



## John H. (Nov 23, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> A good friend of mine back in the 80's was a Vietnam vet. I know what he would say though.



Hi Dg,

I think we would have agreed BIGTIME....!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Nov 23, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> there is a question of mental illness I heard? this is just plain fucked up. it's too bad one of the other hunters didn't take his ass out at the start of it.



Hi Rock,

To be sure in self-defense! 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 23, 2004)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Dg,
> 
> I think we would have agreed BIGTIME....!
> 
> Take Care, John H.


 
Hi John H, 

Would you agree if the killer was gay?

Take Care, Min0 L.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 23, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hi John H,
> 
> Would you agree if the killer was gay?
> 
> Take Care, Min0 L.


Nah, he'd probably offer to "rehabilitate" him.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 23, 2004)

In his own special way?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah, he'd plug him while delivering mind-numbingly boring speeches on how great it is for 7.34567% of the population to take it up the ass.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 23, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> I thought living in Wisconsin was the death penalty?


after driving through Atlanta with all the traffic, i thought the same thing


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 23, 2004)

*i did nt start this thread to be racial in any means...
IMHO if you have had several run ins with the law, domestic abuse and so on , IMHO you are a trouble maker*
just let it go!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 23, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> just because he has a record does not neccessarily mean he is a trouble maker.  the DA will overcharged all the time just so if they plea they will still get into a decent amount of trouble.  and god help you if you get into any kind of trouble in a predominatly white area if you are not white...
> 
> back in high school they charged my buddy and I with attempted murder when my buddy shot a girl in the face (by accident) with my Crossman 766 bb-gun...



Though Vang's background isn't entirely clear, his criminal history is, and includes multiple run-ins with Twin Cities law enforcement.

St. Paul police have responded to four incidents at Vang's Fourth Street address. The matters have involved domestic abuse and possible thefts.
_my wife has been a court reporter for 20 yrs, she has seen it all, and 60 % of the time, she see's repeat offenders time and time again, its merely a term, ''trouble maker''._


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't think this needs to be racial either. Never when something comes out like Dahmer or any white person doing shit do you hear. Those fuqqin Caucasians..... just a thought.


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> after driving through Atlanta with all the traffic, i thought the same thing


touche!


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> I don't think this needs to be racial either. Never when something comes out like Dahmer or any white person doing shit do you hear. Those fuqqin Caucasians..... just a thought.


Most serial killers are white. I agree, all races have there problems and heros.
Its just sad that we can't seem to get over the one difference between us. color. were all 99.9% same. but I beleive if we were all the same color, people in general are shallow and would find something. "you know how those tall woman are" or "those blue eyed people will steal anything that aint nailed down"etc etc.


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

How are you today RG69?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 23, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> How are you today RG69?


Fine. Getting ready to make pies for Thanksgiving at my parents. Pumpkin, apple n cherry. But I just moved in this place and the oven temp is off.... Any nice old lady ghosts in this house are welcome to watch over me today.


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Fine. Getting ready to make pies for Thanksgiving at my parents. Pumpkin, apple n cherry. But I just moved in this place and the oven temp is off.... Any nice old lady ghosts in this house are welcome to watch over me today.


Must be nice to live by family. My wife and I could not take the heat in phoenix anymore so we moved to Atlanta, were all alone.  oh well thats why I have all of Clint eastwoods westerns, lonly holidays.
BTW I love pumpkin pie, or Sweet potato pie, in the south now, had to broaden the horizons, Ate coon last year, Not bad. Just say no to opossum.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 23, 2004)

Clint Eastwood rocks. I used to watch westerns with my Dad. The Unforgiven, wasn't it Clint in Hamburger Hill?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 23, 2004)

Moose meat sucks big time but deer meat is great. My daughter is 13 and hunts so this story is very disturbing. I am trying to not want blood too much but fuq. There is no way in hell anything could justify this guys actions.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 23, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Clint Eastwood rocks. I used to watch westerns with my Dad. The Unforgiven, wasn't it Clint in Hanburger Hill?


Clint - my fav actor!


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Moose meat sucks big time but deer meat is great. My daughter is 13 and hunts so this story is very disturbing. I am trying to not want blood too much but fuq. There is no way in hell anything could justify this guys actions.


Well I gotta go to work so I will be back late tonite. If I don't hear from you all/ "Yall" Have a great turkey day.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 23, 2004)

*Suspect Says Hunters Shot at Him First *

By ROBERT IMRIE
Associated Press Writer

















HAYWARD, Wis. (AP) -- A man suspected in the killings of six hunters told investigators he began firing after a shot was fired at him and some of the victims called him racially derogatory names, according to documents filed Tuesday.

A judge set bail at $2.5 million for Chai Vang, 36, of St. Paul, Minn., who is suspected in the killings Sunday of six deer hunters and the wounding of two others.

Bail was set after investigators filed documents arguing there was probable cause to hold Vang in the shootings. No charges had been filed.

Vang, a Hmong immigrant from Laos, was arrested Sunday about four hours after the shootings as he emerged from the woods with his empty SKS 7.62 mm semiautomatic rifle.





Sawyer County Sheriff Jim Meier said a dispute over Vang's use of a tree stand - a raised platform used by hunters - on private property preceded the gunfire.

Vang told investigators he didn't realize he was on private property when he climbed the tree stand, according to the probable-cause statement released Tuesday. The county has thousands of acres of public hunting land, some of it "virtually around" the private property where the shooting occurred, Meier has said.

A hunter approached and told Vang he was on private property, and Vang started to leave as other hunters approached, the statement said. Vang said the hunters surrounded him and some called him racial slurs.

Vang said he started walking away but looked back to see the first hunter point his rifle at him and then fire a shot that hit the ground 30 to 40 feet behind him, the statement said.

Vang told investigators that's when he started firing at the group, according to the statement.

Five people died at the scene and a sixth died Monday in a hospital. Two others were wounded. The dead were identified as the landowner, Robert Crotteau, 42; his son Joey, 20; Al Laski, 43; Mark Roidt, 28; Jessica Willers, 27; and Denny Drew, 55, who died Monday at St. Joseph's Hospital in Marshfield. Willers' father, Terry Willers, remained hospitalized Tuesday in fair condition, while the other wounded hunter was released.

Officials said the victims were part of a group of 14 or 15 who made their opening-weekend trip to the 400-acre property an annual tradition.

"This was his first time out with that group. He was delighted to be invited," said Karen Roidt, mother of victim Mark Roidt.

According to an account Meier gave Monday, two or three hunters spotted a man in a hunting platform on Crotteau's land, then radioed back to the rest of the party at a nearby cabin and were told no one should be there. Meier did not indicate who the account came from.

One of the men asked the intruder to leave, while Crotteau and the others in the cabin hopped on their all-terrain vehicles and headed to the scene, according to the account.

"The suspect got down from the deer stand, walked 40 yards, fiddled with his rifle. He took the scope off his rifle, he turned and he opened fire on the group," Meier said.

He was "chasing after them and killing them," Deputy Tim Zeigle said. "He hunted them down."

Authorities have said there was only one firearm among the eight hunters and it was unclear whether anyone returned fire.

Some Hmong leaders questioned whether racial differences may have figured in the shootings.

There have been previous clashes between Southeast Asian and white hunters in the region. Locals in the Birchwood area, about 120 miles northeast of the Twin Cities, have complained that the Hmong do not understand the concept of private property and hunt wherever they see fit.

Sang Vang said his brother has lived in the United States for more than 20 years and is a U.S. Army veteran.

Vang's arrest made some Hmong citizens in his hometown fearful of a backlash. Hmong leaders in St. Paul condemned the shootings Tuesday and offered condolences to victims' families.

"What happened in Wisconsin is in no way representative of the Hmong people and what they stand for," said Cha Vang, who said he was representing "the greater law-abiding Hmong community." He is no relation to Chai Vang.

About 24,000 Hmong live in St. Paul, the highest concentration of any U.S. city.

Minneapolis police said they arrested Chai Vang on Christmas Eve 2001 after he waved a gun and threatened to kill his wife. No charge was filed because she didn't cooperate with authorities, spokesman Ron Reier said. St. Paul police said there had been two domestic violence calls to his home in the past year, but both were resolved without incident.

---

Associated Press writer Gregg Aamot in St. Paul, Minn., contributed to this report.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 23, 2004)

Do you guys see the look in his eyes?  I say shoot to kill, fry his balls.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 23, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Do you guys see the look in his eyes?  I say shoot to kill, fry his balls.


Damn, he's a good-looking bastard!  Why are the handsome ones always evil?


----------



## LAM (Nov 23, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> *i did nt start this thread to be racial in any means...
> IMHO if you have had several run ins with the law, domestic abuse and so on , IMHO you are a trouble maker*
> just let it go!!!!!



I did not mean to get racial just stating a fact that anybody in LE can contest to. 

because someone was "charged" with an offense does not mean that they did anything remotely close to that charge.  overcharging is all too common in our justice system...

people that have never been wrapped up in the US judicial system do not have a remote clue about just how fucked up it is...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 23, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> I did not mean to get racial just stating a fact that anybody in LE can contest to.
> 
> because someone was "charged" with an offense does not mean that they did anything remotely close to that charge. overcharging is all too common in our justice system...
> 
> people that have never been wrapped up in the US judicial system do not have a remote clue about just how fucked up it is...


 
It's very fucked up.


----------



## Rich46yo (Nov 23, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Moose meat sucks big time but deer meat is great. My daughter is 13 and hunts so this story is very disturbing. I am trying to not want blood too much but fuq. There is no way in hell anything could justify this guys actions.



                Depends Rocky. Ive killed older moose that taste dlike an old shoe but have also killed young ones that were great. Best is a young one thats been feeding heavily on blueberrys. The meat is so good its almost sweet. Venison is usually better because the deer are "usually" around crop lands, mostly corn and beans. Ive killed older whitetails and muleys that tasted like hell too.

               The problem with moose hunting is what in hell do you do after you killed one? Like the old saying "moose hunting is fun until after you get one". Theres nothing quite like the warm fuzzy feeling of killing a 1,000lb animal while in the wilderness, with no roads, and 5 miles from camp.  ...................Rich


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Depends Rocky. Ive killed older moose that taste dlike an old shoe but have also killed young ones that were great. Best is a young one thats been feeding heavily on blueberrys. The meat is so good its almost sweet. Venison is usually better because the deer are "usually" around crop lands, mostly corn and beans. Ive killed older whitetails and muleys that tasted like hell too.
> 
> The problem with moose hunting is what in hell do you do after you killed one? Like the old saying "moose hunting is fun until after you get one". Theres nothing quite like the warm fuzzy feeling of killing a 1,000lb animal while in the wilderness, with no roads, and 5 miles from camp.  ...................Rich


i thought mooses weighed more than that.. Ive put 1000 LB elk in the back of trucks. not too bad. use your legs.


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hi John H,
> 
> Would you agree if the killer was gay?
> 
> Take Care, Min0 L.


 

you forgot to say "honestly gay"


----------



## Rich46yo (Nov 23, 2004)

A 1,000 lb elk is extremely unusual.What was it? a Rosie? Anyway if you can get a truck up to it its all academic anyways. I killed a 2,000 lb African Eland and we threw him in the back of a LandRover using a winch. We had to dig holes in the ground as tire stops.

                   But the one moose Im talking about? We were 5 miles from a fly in camp in Northern NewFoundland where there are no roads. And walking up there, in those bogs, is like walking on a wet dish sponge. It took us two days of ball busting meat schlepping. AND I took a caribou while carrying meat in so then we had to schlepp a caribou into camp.

                                 Great trip tho. That was a good eating moose.........Rich


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 23, 2004)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Depends Rocky. Ive killed older moose that taste dlike an old shoe but have also killed young ones that were great. Best is a young one thats been feeding heavily on blueberrys. The meat is so good its almost sweet. Venison is usually better because the deer are "usually" around crop lands, mostly corn and beans. Ive killed older whitetails and muleys that tasted like hell too.
> 
> The problem with moose hunting is what in hell do you do after you killed one? Like the old saying "moose hunting is fun until after you get one". Theres nothing quite like the warm fuzzy feeling of killing a 1,000lb animal while in the wilderness, with no roads, and 5 miles from camp.  ...................Rich


My parents both got moose permits my dad a few years ago got a nice big male n the next year my mother got a female. Even in a seasoned stew there was a taste I couldn't take. And they both said the work involved in after the kill was a trial. I'll stick to flyfishing.


----------



## Rich46yo (Nov 24, 2004)

O fall the critters Ive kilt and eaten, and its been an awfull lot, the African Eland is the best tasteing game animal ever. Its better then corn fed venison. Even the old bulls are good eating. In fact most of your African plains game is good but Eland? Eland is the best critter I ever 'et. And Im sure glad I didnt have to carry him................Rich


----------



## BoytonHeavy (May 30, 2007)

Whoever commit that crime should pay. Having said that, I would love to be a hunter, I bet it's the ultimate hobby...


----------



## NordicNacho (May 30, 2007)

Those hicks messed with the wrong guy.


----------



## Double D (May 30, 2007)

2 bad it happened 3 years ago.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (May 30, 2007)

Woman, 3 children found hanged in Texas - Crime & Punishment - MSNBC.com


what in the fuck?

Then the end bit about more of this happened in Texas, how fucked up is that? None of the mothers were convicted!


----------



## NordicNacho (May 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> 2 bad it happened 3 years ago.




started a whole new sport called red neck hunting


----------



## LexusGS (May 30, 2007)

i just saw this guy on msnbc lockup a few days ago.


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

I have a red neck hunting story. Once upon a dated a guy named Stve and he was driving along to stony plain in his newish cobalt and hit a deer. Not wanting to pay a fee to get it cleaned up off the road, he figured the deer he just killed was in good enough condition to just throw in his trunk and take it to his friends. His friend then proceeded to skin it and cut off the meat (i was there for that part) and package it up. Soon after steve had a BBQ of the deer he hit.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 30, 2007)

tasty lot of white tails up there.  i like jerked deer and backstrap thats it


----------



## BoytonHeavy (Jun 5, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I have a red neck hunting story. Once upon a dated a guy named Stve and he was driving along to stony plain in his newish cobalt and hit a deer. Not wanting to pay a fee to get it cleaned up off the road, he figured the deer he just killed was in good enough condition to just throw in his trunk and take it to his friends. His friend then proceeded to skin it and cut off the meat (i was there for that part) and package it up. Soon after steve had a BBQ of the deer he hit.



That's awesome! Did it turn you on?


----------

